#kubuntu-council 2017-10-30
<clivejo> acheronuk: whats the progress of Plasma 5.11 ?
<acheronuk> clivejo: 5.11.3 a week on Tuesday
<clivejo> I mean packaging wise
<clivejo> landing?
<acheronuk> clivejo: yes, in landing
<clivejo> ETA in backports?
<acheronuk> when someone pushes the buttons
<clivejo> is it ready?
<acheronuk> depends on your definition of 'ready'
<mparillo> Plasma 5.11.2 seems pretty stable for me in my AA backports-landing VM. Of course, we could use more testing, especially on real HW and any testing at all on 32-bit.
 * acheronuk hides
<acheronuk> it is rock solid on this machine which is still Artful at the moment
<clivejo> lot of people asking for it on social media
<clivejo> asking / demanding
 * clivejo rolls eyes
<acheronuk> where?
<clivejo> ahoneybun: did you manage to get that guy a system 76 laptop to review?
<clivejo> acheronuk: here and there :P
<ahoneybun> Kinda was Sunday and not up to me
<acheronuk> clivejo: ok, unless anyone objects, I shall push buttons early this evening
<acheronuk> want to know how tsimonq2 contacts Marius 1st
<acheronuk> (from softpedia)
<acheronuk> may have the name spelt wrong
<clivejo> acheronuk: mainly comments on YouTube videos
<acheronuk> clivejo: kopying to backports
<yofel> acheronuk: o.O
<yofel> did dpkg-gensymbols change the source file?
<acheronuk> yofel: a bug in dpkg it seems: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=880166
<acheronuk> I have taken mitya57's patch, and updated dpkg in the KCI ppas
<acheronuk> things are working as before now
<yofel> ack
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Ping Adam please
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, what about?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, src:dpkg
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> well, I emailed the debian guy as well, so hoping to get a push and merge from that end
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 [17:39] <infinity> acheronuk: So, no, the header being incorrect doesn't bug me enough to warrant an emergency upload.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hm OK
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-11-2-and-other-goodies-now-in-artful-backports-ppa/
<mparillo> G+'d
<clivejo> awww I wanna be Big Daddy
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> wut?
<valorie> hmmm, E: Unable to locate package kio-drive
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, Big Daddy Linux?
<valorie> should that be kio-gdrive?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Same, he's cool af
<clivejo> yeah, Im watching you chicken
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pL7oHPyXbmk
<valorie> typo in the article; fixing
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh yeah :D
<clivejo> what software does he use?
<acheronuk> valorie: too slow
<valorie> oh, already fixed
<valorie> lol
<valorie> you are magick!
<clivejo> I can see Simon talking, but no sound!
<clivejo> so odd!!
<clivejo> who is the woman?
<acheronuk> I sooooooooooooo want to take a trimmer to that goatee!
<clivejo> awwww she got a nice beaver
<clivejo> sorry pussy
<clivejo> here kitty kitty
<clivejo> @tsimonq2 why you on there?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, Because I can :P
<clivejo> who is Northern Irish?
<clivejo> tsimonq2: what software are they using to record it?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, Zoom
<clivejo> zoom who?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Zoom is the name of the software
<clivejo> tsimonq2: who is the woman?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Barbara
<clivejo> oh my
<clivejo> UK weather: Worst winter since 2006 as temperatures fall to minus 11
<valorie> !
<valorie> sunny and 8C here
<clivejo> probably the media over hyping it
<acheronuk> over blown guesswork
<valorie> ya gotta lead with something, right?
<valorie> the bigger the better
#kubuntu-council 2017-10-31
<ahoneybun> morning folks
<clivejo> can someone get Canonical to upgrade Wordpress
<clivejo> nasty SQL injection
<valorie> write to rt?
<clivejo> bit busy at the minute
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, CVE #?
<wxl> might be they patched it
<clivejo> tsimonq2: https://wordpress.org/news/2017/10/wordpress-4-8-3-security-release/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, I'll take care of it
#kubuntu-council 2017-11-01
<valorie> yay, falkon updates
<ahoneybun> is there a calendar that I don't have for the new Podcast format?
<clivejo> https://kubuntu.org/calendar ?
<ahoneybun> thanks clivejo
<ahoneybun> looks nice
<clivejo> ahoneybun: BTW I been working on rebranding the podcast YouTube channel into a more generic Kubuntu one
<ahoneybun> I see the spam in the kubuntu telegram channel
<clivejo> its not spam :P
<clivejo> it is networking
<clivejo> linking simular content, helps get our stuff out there
<clivejo> got 433 subs now
<ahoneybun> mm I just got all the messages of you liking a ton of videos
<ahoneybun> or adding them to playlists
<clivejo> yeah, that is how to can influence video suggestions
<clivejo> can you turn off that in the bot?
<clivejo> if it is annoying you?
<clivejo> am afraid I mightn't be about this weekend much
<clivejo> definitely will miss the new live cafe thingie
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I'M back from French Alps now, looking forward to Friday and Saturday
<clivejo> have fun?
<valorie> oooooooo
<valorie> jealous!
<clivejo> valorie: any major changes in Falkon?
<clivejo> Big Daddy reckons its the fastest browser he has reviewed :/
<clivejo> oupps not Big Daddy
<clivejo> TOS
<clivejo> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEIRxtBuif0
<clivejo> valorie: why don't you setup a YouTube?
<clivejo> Big Grandmomma ?
<valorie> what would I show on it?
<valorie> my husband has one, but he makes little films or slideshows
<clivejo> chat, testing stuff
<valorie> nope, I'd rather spend my spare time doing my gen research
<valorie> unless you'd like to send me a few extra hours ?
<valorie> lol
<clivejo> tsimonq2: website still 4.8.2 :(
#kubuntu-council 2017-11-02
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, I'll poke again
<clivejo> please do
 * valorie is out and about again today....
<wxl> how long did you guys keep the poll open for council members?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> a week, but I think only that short as it was late being done!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> normally would be 2 weeks I think
<wxl> ok
<wxl> thanks
<tsimonq2> ls
<tsimonq2> Whoooooops
<tsimonq2> @acheronuk, clivejo: Ping
<tsimonq2> I want to start integrating automated testing into ka
<acheronuk> ?
 * acheronuk hides
<tsimonq2> Now's your time to stop me before I get too far ;)
<tsimonq2> Once we get to over 50% testing coverage I'd like to make it a mandatory part of the process
<acheronuk> what time is the meeting tomorrow?
<tsimonq2> Cual?
<tsimonq2> (Which?)
<acheronuk> https://kubuntu.org/event/awareness-promotion-marketing/?instance_id=2
<tsimonq2> Oh bah marketing, I
<tsimonq2> *I'll leave that to y'all
 * tsimonq2 ducks out
<acheronuk> lol
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: can maybe talk other stuff like this after though
<tsimonq2> Please oh please Rick s/QT/Qt/g
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Is that time in UTC?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Sick_Rimmit is it?
<acheronuk> I guess so, as I am now on UTC
<tsimonq2> Lucky you!
<acheronuk> makes things so much easier!
<tsimonq2> Yeah I should be able to make it...
#kubuntu-council 2017-11-03
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Time for meeting is UTC
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> The Calendar on Kubuntu.org is in UTC
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Yeah. I forgot I am on UTC now!
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Ooo yeah, good reminder, I had forgotten that too
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> meeting?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Later
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @ahoneybun https://kubuntu.org/event/awareness-promotion-marketing/?instance_id=2
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> how much later?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 1 1/2 hrs time
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> mm so 3pm my time
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ok works
<valorie> ronnoc posted this in #kubuntu - https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/7ae1cf/kde_papercuts/?st=j9kasnov&sh=99c54b5d
<valorie> one of us should anser
<valorie> answer, gosh
<valorie> I did, but one of the devels would be good too
<clivejo> what can we do?
<valorie> if you read the comments, there is a lot of "kubuntu is the worst" stuff there
<valorie> by actually responding to one of our potential users, it shows that we are responsive
<clivejo> people have a right to there opinion and nothing you or I say will convince them otherwise
<valorie> rik is fixing the notification issue for instance
<valorie> of course
<valorie> I just want us on the record responding, if possible
<valorie> I didn't respond to the nay-sayers
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Valoriez meeting?
<valorie> logging in
#kubuntu-council 2017-11-04
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Hmmm..... https://cgit.kde.org/liquidshell.git/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://github.com/KDE/liquidshell
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> https://youtu.be/oSnqpUywA3E
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @Sick_Rimmit tonight will be steamed live on youtube?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> I hope so, need to speak with @ovidiuflorin and @ahoneybun to set it up, as I don't have enough bandwidth here
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Ok. was going to post on the forums in a bit, but maybe better not promise that just in case
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie Objections to kopying the Xenial stuff to Backports?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 not from me. not really got testing feedback, so I think now we push it and fix anything then if it should become apparent?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yeah, because this is when we announced it would be released, so I think we should follow through
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Let me prep an announcement real quick
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk http://paste.ubuntu.com/25889207/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ack
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Please use the same formatting as the last announcement, with the title of "Plasma 5.8.8 LTS and Krita 3.3.2.1 now in Xenial Backports PPA"
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2 please check https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-8-8-lts-and-krita-3-3-2-1-now-in-xenial-backports-ppa/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wfm
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :D
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @acheronuk, Booooo! FTBFS on 1st try
<mparillo> I successfully tested 5.8.8 from -landing on a VM. I will fire up real HW to test the regular kubuntu PPA.
<tsimonq2> mparillo: Well it's already moved over ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> kittens are dying as we speak
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> actually that sounds bad :/
<mparillo> Right, but better to have a 'friendly' tester first.
<valorie> Cafe Live in BB!
<mparillo> Successful test on real HW. I will G+ https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-8-8-lts-and-krita-3-3-2-1-now-in-xenial-backports-ppa/
<mparillo> Tweeted
<mparillo> Is the audio on BBB a bit choppy?
<valorie> from Rick, sometimes yeah
<mparillo> LTS Backports FB'd
<valorie> mparillo: thank you!
<clivejo> meeting over?
#kubuntu-council 2017-11-05
<valorie> yup
<valorie> loooong one
<valorie> but lotsa people
<valorie> that was good!
<valorie> plus: aaron's hat
<valorie> always excellent
<valorie> .... dinner
<clivejo> link to the video?
<clivejo> or was to streamed to YouTube?
<valorie> clivejo: no clue, sorry
<ahoneybun> clivejo: you have access to the YouTube
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Yes I do and there is no video I can see
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Ahh it was just recorded on BBB
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Not streamed I guess
<acheronuk> we need it streamed. otherwise far as most people are concerned, it didn't happen
<acheronuk> Rick said he didn't have bandwidth. maybe s76 from your end?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> but's on a saturday
<clivejo> is it ready to go?
<clivejo> ie can it just be uploaded to youtube?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Not sure not home
<clivejo> can someone work on a block of text for the front page of kubuntu.org with suggestions Micheal made?
<clivejo> ie an actual mention of KDE :P
<tsimonq2> Give me access and I'll be glad to do it :P
<clivejo> you can't be trusted with access
<clivejo> cause I know the first thing you will do is change the surnames!
<clivejo> who is this Charles person on the recording, is he on IRC?
<clivejo> regarding the phone in feature BBB, it actually costs to have that few cents a minute, so Fred asked to keep it's use to minium
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Yep, happy to sort that.
<clivejo> hi Rick
<clivejo> published the recording, hope you don't mind - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVK8J27ed7o
<valorie> I think there is an option to capture the chat as well, but it has to be done during the session
<clivejo> @acheronuk you about?
<valorie> disturbances in the Matrix
<ahoneybun> the chat can be captured if you leave the default view of BBB
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> need to set a policy on recording then
<mparillo> clivejo: Thanks for posting. (1) it shows the choppiness is at my end. (2) It looks as if Kubuntu published it, not Kubuntu Podcast, correct?
<clivejo> mparillo: yes
<clivejo> we are moving away from a Podcast channel
<clivejo> to a more generic Kubuntu themed one
<clivejo> and linking to other Kubuntu related videos via playlists
<mparillo> Excellent. I was getting ready to share from the Kubuntu G+ account and I just noticed.
<clivejo> if you see any nice reviews for Kubuntu or KDE software let us know so we can add them
<mparillo> I need better bandwidth in my home office. But sitting close to the WAP, the youtube audio is excellent.
<mparillo> I have been doing that faithfully to G+, often to Twitter (but sometimes somebody beats me to it), and seldom to FB
#kubuntu-council 2019-10-30
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> https://twitter.com/kdecommunity/status/1189500098537033728
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Nice picture
<valorie> lol
<valorie> that was fun
<valorie> for the record, I had no idea that photo would be used
<valorie> <3
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Well you all look great, it's an excellent promotion pic
<valorie> the party itself wasn't that fun, but once the band left, we wanted a group photo
<valorie> and that was great!
<valorie> hahaha I'm just catching up on #kde-promo where Jon suggested that image
<valorie> I forgot that that party was raided by the police soon after we left!
<keithzg[m]> !!!
<RikMills> for what?
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Oooo @Valoriez what have you been doing, you naughty girl 🥰
 * keithzg[m] uploaded an image: KDE_is_a_community....png (470KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/r0/download/riot.keithzg.ca/RSDivxibZWQAhIKpmnXFTmrP >
<keithzg[m]> ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> 😆
<valorie> I can't remember and I wasn't there!
<valorie> just a coincidence that I ducked out before the police rolled in
<valorie> really!
<valorie> lol
<valorie> keithzg[m]: that's great
<valorie> sharing
#kubuntu-council 2019-11-01
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: Don't feed the troll
<valorie> oh right!
<valorie> thanks
<valorie> waiting for the little kiddies to arrive and beg for CANDY
<valorie> none yet
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'll take whatever you don't hand out :D
 * valorie hands out virtual candy bars around the chan
<valorie> we have full-size bars
